# park board for a 10 year-old



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

My son has a forum board that has been great for him to learn on, but now that he is working more in the park, he needs a more flexible board.

He is a bit small for his age so it's been hard to find a variety of boards in his size. We might have to get something online. He has his own money to spend on this, but of course I don't want to sink a lot of cost since he is going to outgrow it. Luckily he has a younger brother who is less advanced so he should be able to use the boards as they are passed down.

I've found a few shops that will allow trade-ins on junior equipment if you buy it there, but these places don't have much selection for kids gear.

He is favoring a Burton Superhero right now, and I don't know enough to advise him otherwise. He is going to be training again in the park soon so if we have to custom order, we should do so this month. Any suggestions?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Capita Microscope
Never Summer Evo Mini
Burton Chopper


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. We will check these out!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

look for used if you want to save some coin. 

Used Bikes, Skis, Snowboards | Buy & Sell Outdoor Gear | GearTrade.com


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

The boy is looking at a Burton Custom Camber in 135cm. Any thoughts from the experts?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

My 10 yo has Burton super hero. He is does park and groomers. He loves that board


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Superhero is definitely in the short list. He is being very meticulous bc spending his own money


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Look for leftover 2013 models save some $$$


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

after web comparison he likes the evo


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Weighty, height? Those are all good boards though.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

burton protest idk maybe camber will be to much for him. I am a small 16 year old so i ride the 145 and love it


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Imho...have him learn to ride a camber park board first...yes its abit steeper learning curve...but better skills. 

If he becomes into it...he'll soon be buying/selling boards and all kinds of gear and you will have a basement full of stuff. Currently my daughter has 3 boards with 2 pr boots, 6 pr skis and 3 pr of skiboots, 3 helmets and countless pants, jackets, goggles, packs, at least 20 hoodies and even more hats...its insane.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

He's about. 80 lbs and 4 ft 5 inches I think


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes we already have a growing mound of gear and unfortunately no basement (too close to the ocean). At least his little bro has first pick and hand-me-downs.

He is also looking at Cartel bindings and they seem really expensive. Not sure if these are worth it but he is paying.

He has been running arond our house all weekend doing chores to earn extra money.

I walked in from walking the dog and he was scrubbing the kitchen floor. Nothing like a little motivation.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I started buying my son smaller womens boards around that size/age. They are build better and with more purpose. Just have to find one with a neutral design that he likes. They can be found down to 135 size and made specifically for a park. Kids boards are made to learn on and not quite for the advancement beyond beginner/low intermediate, definately not built for park advancement.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Argo - good tip, assuming I can find a design that he does not think is too girly.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

I was not able to convice the boy that a woman's snowboard would be not only acceptable but better. Need help finding a neutral design.

Also, he as now earned a little over 200 dollars so the board is about paid for, but the bindings are also about 200 dollars. I am starting to run out of chores for him to do that justify such payment. Clock is ticking though, another trip to the mountain planned for March with 2 full days of instruction for him in the park. Usually he gets private instruction by default because there are no other kids at his level.

After that he will probably be done for the season until camp in the summer. One of his goals for this year is consistently landing the 360 on at least a 10ft jump.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

The boy is now looking at a kids Rome label. Never heard of this board. Does anyone have any insight? He is also looking at Rome bindings


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok I finally got the young one to narrow down his choices. He went with the Captiva Microspope and Union bindings. Not so much binding selection to fit these smaller boards. It will be delivered in 2 days and he can't wait to use it in the park at 7Springs soon.

Thanks to everyone for your advice and tips.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

Capita microscope arrived - he loves it and has been "buttering" in my living room. Unfortunately bindings were too small for his boots. Didn't realize it is so hard to find bindings small enough for his board but big enough for this feet. Right now, old bindings on new board


----------

